# JSP Java Hosting



## padde479 (21. Jun 2006)

Hi Community!

Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Webhosting mittels Servlets/JSP. Ich möchte meine Internetpräsenz mit diesen beiden Technologien gestalten. Allerdings brauche ich dafür ja einen Web-Server. Da ich mich nicht so gut mit dem Verwalten von Servern auskenne, möchte ich keinen eigenen Server von zu Hause laufen lassen, den ich administrieren kann, sondern mir einen Zugang kaufen. Könnt ihr mir einen Anbieter empfehlen, wo ich auch völlige Adminrechte habe, sprich also, dass ich die _server.xml_ und die ganzen _web.xml_-Dateien bearbeiten kann. Darüber hinaus brauche ich natürlich noch eine MySQL-Datenbank. Wäre super, falls jemand von euch den einen oder anderen Tipp hätte.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## kama (21. Jun 2006)

Hi,

also Hosting könnte ich Dir bieten, aber Admin Rechte, sorry auf keinen Fall.
BTW: Das Ganze dann mit Tomcat..

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## padde479 (21. Jun 2006)

Hi Kama,

mit Admin-Rechten meine ich, dass ich ggf. den Tomcat-Server starten/stoppen kann. Läuft denn auch eine MySQL-DB mit? Und wie teuer wird denn der ganze Spaß? Habe ich auch FTP-Zugang?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## kama (21. Jun 2006)

Hallo,


			
				padde479 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Kama,
> 
> mit Admin-Rechten meine ich, dass ich ggf. den Tomcat-Server starten/stoppen kann. Läuft denn auch eine MySQL-DB mit? Und wie teuer wird denn der ganze Spaß? Habe ich auch FTP-Zugang?
> 
> ...


Warum musst Du denn den Tomcat starten/stoppen. Deployen kann man auch remote. MySQL DB ist. FTP Zugang. Ne eher einens SFTP bzw. SSH, dass muss ich mir aber nochmal überlegen.

Preis? Mach mal einen Vorschlag?


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## mlange8801 (23. Jun 2006)

Ich war mal bei http://www.mirsky.de/.
Die haben CMS Pakete (Typo3/Opencms/Magnolia/Zope/Mambo) ab 10 Euro/Monat mit Tomcat (Adm. Zugriff ü. manager) + Mysql + PHP etc.
war dort sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Sanix (23. Jun 2006)

Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ob jemand gute Webhoster kennt für J2EE? Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit Hostern?


----------

